# "Faulenzen" lernen



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

Hi @all,
wer wie ich bestrebt ist, sein Können einfach ein wenig aufzupolieren, etwas neues kennen zu lernen oder sich mal von Profis anleiten lassen möchte, dem sei ein Guiding bei Zander-Jäger Jörg Strehlow und seinen Jungs ans Herz gelegt. Ich hatte am 12.01. am Rhein bei Karlsruhe das Vergnügen. Natürlich sind 160 € kein Pappenstiel, aber mit unterschiedlichem Gerät zu fischen, dass man sich so vieleicht doch nicht geholt hätte, zu merken, wo die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Komponenten liegen, á Detail einzelne Montagen gezeigt zu bekommen und das in Verbindung mit echt lockeren Leuten, die einfach Spaß am Angeln haben --> das ist das Geld wert. Die dort vermittelte Technik des "Faulenzens" ist echt interessant und war für mich totales Neuland. Der sensible Kontakt zu Rute und Schnur ermöglichen es, wirklich jeden Biss mitzubekommen. So hatten wir zwar an dem Tag keinen Fisch, aber 2 schön von Zanderzähnen perforierte Gummis, und das bei dem Sch... Wetter. Andere Petrijünger am Rhein gaben schon nach wenigen Stunden auf, weil "nichts geht". Wie gesagt, wir haben 2 schöne Andenken von dem Guiding. 
Fazit: Wer sich als Zielfisch den Zander ausgeschaut hat, der sollte mal über so ein Guiding nachdenken. Mir hats echt was gebracht.


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Das klingt interessant!
Was genau sind denn in den 160€ enthalten?


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Ich zeig dir das Faulenzen für 100 EUR. Und verspreche dir mehr als nur Zahnabdrücke...:m

Nein Quatsch, ganz ehrlich, ich halte von solchen Guidings nur sehr wenig, vor allem wenn sie nicht an dem Gewässer passieren wo man später auch fischt.

Zudem sind 160 EUR nun wahrlich kein Pappenstiel...wenn man bedenkt, was ein Boddenguiding inkl. Benzin & Boot kostet, steht der o.g. Betrag eigentlich in keinem Verhältnis.
Herr Strehlow mag ein guter Zanderangler sein, allerdings hat man manchmal den Eindruck er hätte die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Zudem kommt er auch bei seinen Kursen oft arrogant rüber, wie ich von Kursteilnehmern hörte.
Dieses sog. "Faulenzen" gibt es schon viel länger wie Strehlows Angelschule und wurde schon vorher erfolgreich praktiziert. Wie so oft fand sich aber ein Pfiffiger, wie in diesem Fall Jörg Strehlow, der dem Baby einen Namen gegeben hat. Und dann die Werbetrommel kräftig gerührt hat.
Ich empfehle es Einsteigern in die Gummiwelt generell, bei einem der es kann über die Schulter zu gucken. Aber da gibt’s auch günstigere Guidings, und oft ist es besser mit einem erfahrenen Angler am Vereinsgewässer zu fischen, denn dann kriegt man vor Ort die fürs Heimgewässer notwenigen Tipps.

Was nützen mir Tipps zum Buhnenangeln auf Zander, wenn es daheim keine Buhnen gibt, sondern nur einen Baggersee oder Entwässerungskanal ?


----------



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Hi Peterws,
wir haben um 08:30 Uhr mit Gewässerkunde (Wo steht zu welcher Jahreszeit ein Zander, wie ist sein Beißverhalten usw.) begonnen. Dann gings zur Ausrüstung. Welche Rute ist die geeignetste und vor allem warum? Unglaublich aber wahr, die Teile sind steif wie Besenstiele und geben erst unter immensem Druck nach. Das macht sie aber so sensibel. Das geht soweit, dass, wenn Du mal raus hast, wie Du den Stab richtig entspannt hälst, Du Regentropfen auf der Rute bis in die Fingerspitzen spürst. Weiter mit Rolle, Schnur, Knoten (Verbindung Geflochtene und Fluorocarbon) Spin Snaps und letztendlich den Gummifischen. Wie wird ein Angstdrilling montiert? usw. Nachdem das ausführlich erklärt und geübt wurde geht´s ans Wasser. Auch hier: Wo könnten die Stachelritter stehen? Wie werfe ich am besten? Wie stehe ich zur Schnur usw. Dann wird unter fachmännischer Anleitung geangelt, wobei der Coach immer wieder mit Tips und Tricks bei Dir vorbei kommt bwz. Du ihn fragen kannst, wenn Dir was unklar ist. Dann werden die Geräte getauscht, dass Du auch den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Ruten und Rollen mal spürst und, und, und. Das ganze in absolut lockerer, angenehm lustiger Atmosphäre. Ratz Fatz ist der Tag rum. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Es lohnt sich!!!

@Holger,
Du hast sicher recht, dass es auch Guidings gibt, die günstiger sind. Ich kann aber deren Quali nicht beurteilen, da ich nur zu diesem Guiding war. Die Arroganz muss ich vehement bestreiten. Jörg hat sich allen Teilnehmern gegenüber locker, aufgeschlossen und hilfbereit gezeigt und Scherze, auch auf seine Kosten, locker weggesteckt. Es ist natürlich immer so, dass, wenn Du mal ´nen gewissen Status hast, leicht in diese Schublade gesteckt wirst. Glaub mir, ich weis wovon ich spreche. Wir arbeiten im Marketing mit verschiedenen "Promis" zusammen, von denen Du im ersten Augenblick auch denkst: "Was ist das denn für´n Fatzke". Dann merkst Du aber, das die einfach o.k. sind und ihren Job machen. 
Zum Thema "...über die Schulter kucken" Ich kenne einige Ein- oder Wiedereinsteiger, die sich nicht gleich in einem Club organisieren wollen bzw. dort auch nicht gleich am ersten Tag die dicken Freundschaften mit Verabredung für das nächste Wochenendangeln schließen. Wem können die denn über die Schulter kucken? Nur ´nem Guide, und solche Leute wissen in der Regel auch noch, wie man Wissen vermittelt. Also Holger, nichts für ungut, aber ich finde Guiding nicht schlecht. 

Gruß dragansche


----------



## scemler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



dragansche schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> wer wie ich bestrebt ist, sein Können einfach ein wenig aufzupolieren, etwas neues kennen zu lernen oder sich mal von Profis anleiten lassen möchte, dem sei ein Guiding bei Zander-Jäger Jörg Strehlow und seinen Jungs ans Herz gelegt. Ich hatte am 12.01. am Rhein bei Karlsruhe das Vergnügen. Natürlich sind 160 € kein Pappenstiel, aber mit unterschiedlichem Gerät zu fischen, dass man sich so vieleicht doch nicht geholt hätte, zu merken, wo die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Komponenten liegen, á Detail einzelne Montagen gezeigt zu bekommen und das in Verbindung mit echt lockeren Leuten, die einfach Spaß am Angeln haben --> das ist das Geld wert. Die dort vermittelte Technik des "Faulenzens" ist echt interessant und war für mich totales Neuland. Der sensible Kontakt zu Rute und Schnur ermöglichen es, wirklich jeden Biss mitzubekommen. So hatten wir zwar an dem Tag keinen Fisch, aber 2 schön von Zanderzähnen perforierte Gummis, und das bei dem Sch... Wetter. Andere Petrijünger am Rhein gaben schon nach wenigen Stunden auf, weil "nichts geht". Wie gesagt, wir haben 2 schöne Andenken von dem Guiding.
> Fazit: Wer sich als Zielfisch den Zander ausgeschaut hat, der sollte mal über so ein Guiding nachdenken. Mir hats echt was gebracht.



Jörg?


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@ Dragansche
Sicher, ich will auch gar nicht die Qualität bestreiten eines solchen Guidings, wobei man für 160 EUR auch schon einiges erwarten darf. Ich find es einfach wahnsinnig teuer für die erbrachten Leistungen, da ändert sich nix dran an meiner Meinung. 
Mag sein, das Jörg S. auf euch sehr sympathisch wirkte, ich habe es anders gehört und erlebt. Und wer für sich eine Köderführung als "seine Erfindung" deklariert, die es aber schon viel länger gibt, den nehm ich nur bedingt ernst.

@ scemler
Man sollte es nicht ausschließen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

160 Eur um die vielleicht einfachste Führungsmethode überhaupt zu lernen?

Ich finde nichtmal, daß man die ganze Faulenzer-Geschichte überhaupt eine "Methode" nennen kann, so  offensichtlich und  banal ist das Ganze. Das kann auch niemand  "erfunden" haben, weil jeder irgendwann selbst drauf kommt. Der Sache einen Namen geben und das toll vermarkten und jetzt will mir jeder Angler, den ich treffe immer einen vom "Faulenzen" erzählen...  Der vermeintliche "Erfinder" behauptet sogar selbst, daß er die Methode erfunden hat, damit unerfahrene/unbegabte Angler auch mal was fangen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das mit dem "Faulenzen" an manchen Tagen sehr effektiv, aber auch total simpel.

Also, einfach den Köder an straffer Schnur ganz normal absinken lassen, Rute in Köderrichtung halten und dann den am Grund liegenden Köder ausschließlich über kurze Kurbelumdrehungen an der Rolle "lupfen". Die Rute nicht zur Köderführung einsetzen. Mit dem Zeigefinger in der Schnur kann man zwischen den Drehungen die Bisse besser spüren.

Wer dafür einen Guide braucht, braucht wohl auch einen, um sich die Schuhe zu zu binden |uhoh:.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

gibts auch genug Anschauungsmaterial zu finden darüber ... 
hab da grad ne Raubfisch DVD dazu hier aufm Tisch liegen ... :m ( von nem guten alten Bekannten hier ausm AB )
garantiert nen schönes guiding, aber mir persönlich wäre das zu teuer ...


----------



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@WickedWalleye,
Gott sei Dank es gibt Leute wie Dich, die schon mit der Angel in der Hand geboren wurden. Schade das mir das Vergnügen nicht zu teil wurde. Da kannst Du mal sehen, was für einfältige Leute es gibt, die sich "die einfachste Methode der Welt" noch erklären lassen müssen, und das, obwohl sie sich selbst die Schuhe zubinden können. Solche Leute wie Du sind es, die einem Wiedereinsteiger echt Mut machen einen Angler einfach anzusprechen, wie er denn fischt. Die arrogante Antwort spar ich mir dann lieber und geh zum Guiding.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Egal was jeder Einzelne von solchen Angeboten hält:
Ist doch gut, dass es sie gibt.

So können die, welche das wollen, solche Angebote wahrnehmen, andere können es lassen.

Die Reduzierung auf eine "superfängige" Methode (unabhängig davon wer welche Methode "erfunden" hat und wer sie dann wie vermarktet) wäre mir persönlich zu dürftig.

Zudem probiere ich lieber selber rum.
Aber das ist halt mein persönliches Ding.

Wenn dragansche für sich das Guiding für in Ordnung befand und auch den Preis dazu, ist das doch vollkommen ok.. 

Deswegen braucht niemand sonst das genauso sehen.

Vor allem aber braucht man sich deswegen nicht an die Gurgel gehen und persönlich werden...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Ich finde diese Bemerkung von WickedWalleye auch sehr überheblich,für mich käme so 
ein Guiding auch nicht in Frage.Aber lieber würde ich für das erlernen einer Methode
zahlen,als von solch einem kostenlosen "Könner" meine Person,in der Art herabwürdigen zu lassen.

Taxidermist


----------



## magic feeder (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

ich persönlich würde auch nicht soviel geld für ein guiding ausgeben.....aber ich finde es extrem in ordnung wenn manche leute auf diese weise ihren horizont erweitern....


----------



## hecq (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

gudings sind schön und gut ich bringe mir sowas lieber selber bei durch stunden und nochmals stunden am wasser. so lernt man sein gewässer kennen und weiß nach einiger zeit was man machen muss um zu fangen. Es kostet zwar zeit ausrüstung und den ein oder anderen streit mit der herzallerliebsten aber das nehme ich in kauf.

ohne zweifel ein guiding is schon effizient. ich zum beispiel fische nur am biggesee mit gummis. ein guiding am rhein würde mir nicht viel bringen. für leute die am rhein zuhause sind sicher eine gute angelegenheit. deswegen würde ich ein guiding wenn überhaupt auch nur an meinen hausgewässer mitmachen.

mal zu den 160 €. die kosten sind zwar auf den ersten blick hoch aber man sollte bedenken, gehen wir von 8 stunden guiding aus das sind dan 20€ pro stunde nun muss man sehen das gerät wird gestellt. köderverluste sind mit drinne und der guid muss ja auch leben. desweitern will ich auch nicht abstreiten, dass der name des guides schon einen guten teil des preises ausmacht.

Für mich persönlich wäre es zu teuer. aber wers hat und sich das leisten will os doch ok.


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

€160 für ein Tages-Guiding ist schon recht heftig! Wenn es über ein WE gegangen wär, dann wär der Preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## bassking (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Moin.

Erstmal vorweg: das Einleiern mit Spinnstop (hier beschrieben) ist ganz sicher nicht überall die fängigste Methode...geschweige denn überhaupt immer fängig.

Getestet habe ich diese Art immer dann, wenn beim normalen Jiggen Nix ging.

Fazit: Dann ging beim Einleiern AUCH NIX !

Was lernt man daraus: Löpt nich...bedeutet auch löpt nich.

Sich dann kack..dreist hinzustellen und zu behaupten, dass eine Methode nun extrem super fängt und alle Anderen nicht, grenzt schon fast an Kundenbetrug...wie ich finde.
Aber:
Leicht zu erlernen ist Einleiern mit Spinnstop allemal.

Wer´s erfunden hat...ich weiß es nicht...ist mir auch sowas von egal...mit zieml. Sicherheit kann man aber glauben, dass es ein Herr S. nicht gewesen sein dürfte.

So hörte ich es mal von einem Rheinangler, der meinte, man hätte "seine" Methode ja nun vermarktet...

Egal- Pech gehabt und ein gewisser Kreis von Geschäftsleuten zieht den Nutzen draus...Bravo !

Die Welt ist voll von Kopierern..selbst der "Shark" von Relax wurde kopiert- von der "Slotterwurst"..und deren "Erfinder" hat die Idee einfach von einem Angler geklaut, der damals schon seine Gummifische mit Lötkolben "einschlitzte".

Im Nachhinein kann man doch über solche Ideenklauer nur schmunzeln, die sich mit fremden Federn schmücken...

Die Kurse haben schon Berechtigung..die Angelkultur geht - wie im normalen Leben auch- in Richting effektive Freizeitgestaltung..das simple "selber draufkommen" funktioniert nur bei DEN Leuten, die viel Zeit, Energie und Eifer an den Tag legen zu LERNEN- nicht, zu KOPIEREN.

Für die Schnellschußfraktion lohnen sich Kurse immer...schnell etwas kopieren- schnell fangen....bestes Beipsiel ist doch die hamburger Ecke, wo nur noch Klonangler den Stil aus den Medien kopieren.

Jedem das Seine, wie Thomas schon schrieb..die richtigen Fleißangler schmunzeln über solche reinen Nachahmer nur...oder sind sauer, weil die Hausecke plötzlich "Guidingrevier" ist und nun fast fischleer.

Die andere Seite vom großen Geschäft...viel Angler- weniger Fisch.


160 Euro pro Angler sind schon viel Geld...gegen Quittung- oder schwarz- würde mich auch mal interessieren...

Wow- 160 Euro....wow......wer´s braucht...wenn sie Nachfrage da ist- warum nicht.


Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Werner G (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Finde den Aufriss den da jemand ums Faulenzen/Zanderangeln macht auch absolut übertrieben.
Fliegenfischen oder selbst Feedern ist in meinen Augen anspruchsvoller und eher ein Training unter professioneller Anleitung würdig.

Viel wichtiger als das einfache Erlenen  von Faulenzen sind für dragansche wahrscheinlich die Anregungen und den Drive den er von dem Guiding für sich zieht.

Wenn dragansche nämlich nicht Jörg the man hinmself ist, sondern ein tatsächlich ein 25-Jahre-Pause-Wiedereinsteiger, dann fehlt ihm vor allem die Erfahrung und das Wissen um die Möglichkeiten der mordernen Fischerei.
Da spart so ein Guiding dann eine Menge Zeit und vielleicht sogar Geld bedingt durch Fehlkäufe.

Sollte es  dagegen ein lauer Werbetrick vom "Zanderpapst" selbst sein...


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@WickedWalleye


> Ich finde nichtmal, daß man die ganze Faulenzer-Geschichte überhaupt eine "Methode" nennen kann, so offensichtlich und banal ist das Ganze.


#6#6#6 Jo, das einzig Erstaunliche an der "Methode" ist, dass
er aus einer solchen Banalität einen derartigen Hype platzieren konnte. ....Muss man auch erstmal schaffen.

Davon ab, ...an den meisten Stellen hier vor Ort  ist diese Art der Köderführung  bestenfalls geeignet, um in möglichst kurzer Zeit, möglichst viele Gummis abzureißen.
Wobei sich mir auch noch nicht erschlossen hat, was das Zeigen der Rute in Köderrichtung bringen soll. ...Oder soll die Dämpfung der Rute hierbei umgangen werden ?|kopfkrat

Wenn ich es gaaanz langsam will, dann nutze ich die von mir erfundene:g "Schleifzupfmethode".
Auswerfen, Rute in Köderrichtung halten, und dann ganz langsam den Gufi middem  parallel zur Wasseroberfläche gehaltenen Stock,  durch Drehung um 90° (Rute dann parallel zum Ufer), zentimeterweise, gelegentlich leicht zupfend, wieder heranziehen.
Dann die Rute wieder, während man Schnur einkurbelt, wieder in die Ausgangsposition bringen.

Funktioniert aber nur befriedigend mit den neuen Knot-Shads





Der Knoten im Schwanz führt zu betörenden Druckwellen und erinnert jeden noch so vergesslichen Zander ans beherzte Zuschnappen


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Werner G schrieb:


> Da spart so ein Guiding dann eine Menge Zeit und vielleicht sogar Geld bedingt durch Fehlkäufe.
> 
> Sollte es  dagegen ein lauer Werbetrick vom "Zanderpapst" selbst sein...



1. Vermutlich spart es Geld, da er nach seiner Aussage überrascht von den Ruten war, sprich er hätte sich was anderes zugelegt.

2. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er das hier macht... wenn sowas rauskommen sollte, nimmt den doch keiner mehr für voll. So macht man sich doch nur selbst kaputt |kopfkrat


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Man muss 2 Sachen auseinanderhalten, wenn man hier vernünftig diskutueren will:
Punkt 1: J.S. mit "seiner" Faulenzertechnik
Punkt 2: Berechtigung von Guiding und Preis/Leistung


----------



## bassking (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Gummischuh- wo gibts die Knotenfische..ich nehm´ dann mal 1000 !!!

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

zu Punkt 1:
Ich habe noch keinen Fisch "erfaulenzt"

zu Punkt 2:
Ich habe auch schon Geld für Guiding ausgegeben und es hat sich eigentlich immer gelohnt. Bin nur einmal an eien Iren geraten, der mir mein Gerät schlechtreden und abschwatzen wollte. Ich habe sonst nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Ehrlich bleiben sollte man schon.
Das Faulenzen ist mit Sicherheit für viele sehr erfolgreich.
Vor allem deswegen, weil man auch als Ungeübter durch die ständig gespannte Schnur mehr Bisse mitkriegt. Und kontrolliertes Angeln (Bisse mitkriegen also) ist eben beim Kunstköderangeln das A und O...

Und je härter die Rute, je dehnungsärmer die Schnur, desto eher kriegt mans mit - also ist "Spezialgerät" durchaus angebracht.

Lernt man dagegen das Bisse erkennen statt über die Rute über die Schnur (vor allem der Beobachtung des "Eintrittspunktes" der Schnur ins Wasser, Finge an der Schnur etc.) kann man viel flexibler fischen, weichere Ruten nehmen (was im Drill gut ist), weniger Gewicht (da man den Köder frei absinken lassen statt an gespannter Schnur), was dann wiederum dazu führen kann, dass man keine Angstdrillinge braucht, da die Fische leichtere Köder auch eher voll nehmen.

Dazu brauchts aber halt Übung, Übung und nochmals Übung mit vielen Fruststunden - und dem geilen Gefühl, sich selbst was erarbeitet zu haben.

Wer dagegen schnell und unkompliziert mal Zander fangen will, für den ist die Faulenzermethode/gerät sicherlich goldrichtig - mit oder ohne Kurs........


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Also ich bekomme schon immer das Kotzen, wenn ich auf seiner Webseite lese, seine Köder und die Köderführungstechnik würden überall funktionieren. So stellt er es ja gerne dar. - Was aus eigener Erfahrung keineswegs so ist.
Die Köder sind Kopien (die Kaulis gabs beispielweise schon länger von Spro) und die Technik gibts auch schon ewig.
Strehlow - Nein Danke!!!


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@ Wicked Walleye
Die Führung zu erlernen ist das Eine und geht recht fix, die Bisse umzuwandeln in Fisch da sehe ich immer wieder wie lange Einsteiger dafür brauchen. 
Leider war ich von Geburt an nicht so privilegiert wie du und konnte es schon vor dem Laufen, sondern musste noch ein bisserl üben, aber nun ja.....
Welche Methode soll den anspruchsvoller sein ? Das Jiggen "Profiblinker-Like" ? Das sieht zwar für den neutralen Betrachter professioneller aus, aber durch unzählige Vergleichsfischen kann ich für Ostfriesland behaupten, das bringt sicher nicht mehr Fische. Mal mehr, mal weniger, am Ende war es ausgeglichen.
Aber das wichtigste ist ja auch, das man mit der Methode die Kollegen am Wasser beeindrucken kann. Rute hochreissen, kurbeln, Finger in die Schnur, ganz großes Kino........
Übrigens, ich fische nicht ganz klassisch, sondern eine Mischung aus "faulenzen" und jiggen.
An Scharkanten, vor allem sehr steilen, bleibt einem keine andere Methode als das Führen ausschl. über die Rolle, es sei denn man möchte allen Zander an der Scharkante den Köder aus dem Sichtfeld reißen....


@ Thomas
Ne weichere Rute ? Wieso ?

Fürs GuFieren geht’s nur mit straffen Ruten, ob gefaulenzt oder gejiggt.....vor allem beim Jiggen ! Wie willst du sonst den Köder beschleunigen ?


----------



## Werner G (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> 2. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er das hier macht... wenn sowas rauskommen sollte, nimmt den doch keiner mehr für voll. So macht man sich doch nur selbst kaputt |kopfkrat


Ich hoffe und möchte glauben , dass er es nicht ist und auch nicht von ihm "geschickt" wurde.
Nach 12 Jahren in Internetforen werde ich da aus Erfahrung schnell misstrauisch.


----------



## Stephan222 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich zeig dir das Faulenzen für 100 EUR. Und verspreche dir mehr als nur Zahnabdrücke...:m
> 
> Nein Quatsch, ganz ehrlich, ich halte von solchen Guidings nur sehr wenig, vor allem wenn sie nicht an dem Gewässer passieren wo man später auch fischt.
> 
> ...


*absolut zustimm*

Man müsste nur einen im Verein finden, der einen auch das beibringt und über die Schulter schauen kann/darf.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Hi!
Für einen "Volleinsteiger" ins Zanderfischen mit Gummi kann das wohl schon sinnvoll sein.
Ein paar Angler aus meinem Verein haben schon mal die Seminare in Hamburg mitgemacht.
Das Fischen haben sie gelernt, gefangen haben sie fast nix.
Das waren Seminare Samstag nachmittag Theorie und Sonntag voll fischen, also 1,5 Tage.
Dafür die Kohle ist der Hammer, die nehmen 8-10 Leute mit.
An den Bodden zahle ich für 2 volle Tage fischen, mit 3-4 Leuten in einem 15 Tsd. Euro Boot wo schon für 100 Euro Sprit durchgehen das gleiche Geld. Und da sind satt Fische und nicht bei 10 Leuten zwei Zahnabdrücke im Gufi.
Beneidenswert wie Strehlow das für die Kohle verkauft kriegt und das schon jahrelang.
Da könnte z. Bsp. Veit an seinem Gewässer wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr bieten.
Vieleicht kommt das ja bald??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Wabbelfisch (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

also ich finds gut, dass sowas angeboten wird und finde es vorallem gut, dass es manche in Anspruch nehmen.

Wo liegt bitteschön der Reiz Stunden frustriert am Wasser zu verbringen und ewig Kohle im Shop zu lassen weil der vermeintliche Händler "super" Kauftipps gibt, die sich im Nachhinein als unnötig erweisen?

Stunden am Wasser sind schön, aber frustriert am Wasser weil man nicht weiß ob man "wenigstens" richtig angelnt mindern den Angelspaß doch erheblich.

Die Kursgebühr hat man so schnell wieder raus. Dennoch finde ich 160 Euro VIEL zu teuer und würde DIESEN Kurs nicht belegen, sondern mir einen günstigeren suchen.

Es gibt auch günstigere Kurse und natürlich - WENN man jemanden kennt, der das KANN, dann braucht man kein Geld auszugeben - dann hat man ja einen kostenlosen "Kurs".

Aber von wegen man lernt das am Wasser durch probieren...wäre dem so wäre ja auch dieses Forum quatsch - wozu, wenn man doch alles durch probieren lernt??

Der Kurs gibt sowieso bestimmt nur "Grundlagen" jeglicher Art; vollenden muss man dann eh durch probieren am Wasser. Was  man nicht weiß kann man auch nicht probieren!


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Wabbelfisch schrieb:


> also ich finds gut, dass sowas angeboten wird und finde es vorallem gut, dass es manche in Anspruch nehmen.
> *zustimm!
> 
> * Wo liegt bitteschön der Reiz Stunden frustriert am Wasser zu verbringen und ewig Kohle im Shop zu lassen weil der vermeintliche Händler "super" Kauftipps gibt, die sich im Nachhinein als unnötig erweisen?
> ...


.....


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Das mit den 160 Euro, hat mich gerade so geschockt.
Also ich biete jedem von Euch Guiding an meinem Hausgewässer an.
Ich garantiere euch einen Zander Ü 60 cm.
Als Leihrute gibts ne Harrison VT oder VHF mit ner 4000 er Stella, 015 er Tufline und Köder incl..

Bitte nicht löschen, ist keine Schleichwerbung!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das mit den 160 Euro, hat mich gerade so geschockt.
> Also ich biete jedem von Euch Guiding an meinem Hausgewässer an.
> Ich garantiere euch einen Zander Ü 60 cm.
> Als Leihrute gibts ne Harrison VT oder VHF mit ner 4000 er Stella, 015 er Tufline und Köder incl..
> ...



Was/wo ist denn dein Hausgewässer?


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Richtig, das kam hier noch gar nicht zur Sprache.......der Kurs für 160 EUR wird von 8-10 Teilnehmern gebucht.
Wenn ich in 1,5 Tagen 1600 EUR einnehmen würde, dann kann ich mir ja doch bald das LUND-Boot bestellen...:q
Das steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand, den er dort betreibt...ein bißchen Theorie, dann mit den Leuten fischen gehen......null Benzinkosten, wenig Köderkosten, 100 EUR hätten es dicke getan. 
Jetzt wo ich die Preise hör, weiß ich auch warum der Jörg in den letzten Jahren so zugenommen hat......das kommt nicht nur vom Faulenzen, bei diesen Honoraren kann der ja Lokalrunden bei McDonalds schmeißen...
Ich selber habe ein einziges Mal ein Guiding mitgemacht, im Juli 2007 mit Uli Beyer. Wir waren zu fünft und haben jeder 40 EUR bezahlt. Das sind 200 EUR, und dafür war Uli den ganzen Tag mit uns unterwegs.

Diesen Kurs habe ich nur gemacht, weil ich mal ne Abwechslung haben wollte, und die bietet ein Großfluß wie der Rhein als Kontrast zu meinen heimatlichen Kanälen.....Gufieren konnte ich da auch schon, die anderen Kurseilnehmer auch, es ging einfach drum Fun zu haben.
Wenn man bedenkt was für eine Motorisierung an Ulis Buster XXL hängt, sind wohl mind. die Hälfte der Guidegebühr für Benzin draufgegangen....:vik:


@ Pauly
Ein Ü 60er ist zwar nich viel, aber immer noch besser wie das, was die meisten beim Strehlow-Kurs fangen...:q


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Wenn ich einen Ü 60 er garantiere heisst, dass es kostet nix wenns nicht klappt.
Realistisch sind bei mir 2 Fische pro Tag zwischen 60 und 80 cm.
Also geringer Bestand, starke Durchschnittsgrösse.
Das Gewässer teile ich natürlich nach Eingang der Seminargebühr gerne mit.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Holger
Richtig! Wenn er sich einen richtig guten Stundensatz von sagen wir mal 60 Euro genehmigt und er 12 Stunden mit 10 Leuten loszieht, wären das so bummelig 700 Euro durch 10 Leute das wäre noch ok!
Aber son Stundensatz wie ein Bundesligaspieler ist natürlich was schönes.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pinn (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Ü 60 er garantiere heisst, dass es kostet nix wenns nicht klappt.



Moin Pauly,

mittlerweile platze ich bald vor Neugier: Wie ist denn dein Kurs, wenn es klappt?:q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## BxTZE (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Wenn es Leute gibt die es bezahlen, warum sollte er es nicht tun?

Angebot und Nachfrage...

Er bietet es zu Preis X an und hat ausreichend Nachfrage zu dem Preis, also scheints ja nicht so schlimm zu sein. Wird niemand gezwungen dran teilzunehmen.

Deshalb verstehe ich den Aufschrei der Kosten wegen hier nicht...

Das er die Methode als seine von ihm erfundene verkauft und meines erachtens nach keine wirklich tollen Köder anbietet steht auf nem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Na klar!
Du zahlst ja auch für nen Liter Milch 3 Euro.


----------



## BxTZE (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Nein ich nicht andere Menschen bestimmt, ich würde auch nen Teufel tun und 160€ für nen Guiding rauswerfen, nur verstehe ich die Aufregung darum nicht...

that´s all


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@ betze
Klar, das die Nachfrage den Preis regelt....und wenn die Nachfrage mal nicht so da ist, dann macht man sich interessant und gibt seinen Ködern Namen, die es in zigfacher Ausführun besser gibt, "entwickelt" eine eigene "Methode", nennt sich selber Deutschlands Zanderpapst und "der Angler", ja und solange es Leute gibt die ihm den Shaizz abkaufen kann er auch 160 Tacken pro Nase kassieren....:v


@ Pauly
Machen wir ne Zander-Guiding-Agentur auf ? :q

Hab schon ne Domain für uns....
www.zander-faulenzen-geht-auch-billiger.de


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Das ist dann deine Seite!
Opa Pauly fischt oldschool. 
Also! www.opa-paulys-zandergarantiefangkurs-nach-PB-Methode.


Dann wollen die aber bestimmt Lizenzgebühren von mir.

@Betze

Ist ja ok! Dich halte ich ja auch nicht für so verrückt, soviel Kohle bei J.S hinzulegen.
Klar Regeln Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis.
Aber das die Leute so doof sind, verstehe ich nicht.
Manche rufen 5 Baumärkte an wenn sie 10 Sack Zement für 20 Euro kaufen wollen.
Und dann sowas wie beim Zanderpapst, ich verstehe es nicht.
Muss ich ja aber auch nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Da es kein Urheberrecht auf Angelmethoden gibt,ist es eigentlich egal wer diese Methode
"erfunden" hat! Es berührt daher nur die Eitelkeit einzelner,die dieses gerne für sich in Anspruch nehmen würden.Und was die Preise angeht,so wurde weiter oben schon gesagt:"Angebot und Nachfrage ergeben den Preis"
Das hab ich vor langer Zeit mal in der Schule gelernt,und das dieses die Gesetze der freien Marktwirtschaft sind!
Also,wer würde ablehnen,160€ von Kursteilnehmern zu nehmen,wenn es denn gezahlt
wird? PikePauly jedenfalls nicht und ich auch nicht!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dennert (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Ich halte Strehlow schon für einen Profi.
Er fängt schon ungewöhnlich gut, das ist belegt mit Fotos und Berichten und kann kein Zufall mehr sein.

Die Preise für seine Kurse sind aber absolut an der Realität vorbei.



Werner G schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen oder selbst Feedern ist in meinen Augen anspruchsvoller und eher ein Training unter professioneller Anleitung würdig.


 
#6

Bei 160 Euro müßte im Vergleich ein Fliegenfischerkurs mehrere tausend/zehntausend Euro kosten. Allein die Praxis (Würfe!) ist hundertmal mehr Lehrstoff und weit schwieriger als Faulenzen. Von der Theorie ganz zu schweigen. Fische werden da übrigens *immer* gefangen 



Für solch eine profane Angelei wie das Zanderfischen an Elbe, Rhein und anderen zanderreichen Gewässern kann man meiner Meinung nach max. 20 Euro pro Person - auf keinen Fall mehr verlangen. Gut, sind sicher noch ein paar Tips dabei, aber sowas kann man sich auch kostenlos irgendwo erlesen (am Ende hat man selbst dafür gelöhnt, z.B. beim Kauf einer Zeitschrift).
Jiggen, Faulenzen, wie auch immer, sind die am leichtesten zu erlernenden Angelarten überhaupt. Was man lernen muß - richtige Zeit, richtige Stelle, richtiger Köder (oft auch egal) lernt man mit der Zeit selbst, wenn man wirklich Interesse hat und ein wenig mitdenkt. 

Für sowas 160,- Euro????


----------



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Mann, Mann, Mann, was hab ich denn da für eine Hype ausgelöst. Also ein paar Sachen kann ich ja mal richtig stellen.
@Werner,
*Nein *ich bin nicht JS und wirklich ein Wiedereinsteiger, der nach 25 Jahren Abstinenz einfach, schnell und professionell eine Anleitung für´s Gufi fischen brauchte. Die Teile gab´s zu der Zeit, als ich am Wasser saß, noch nicht. Und schicken lass ich mich auch nicht. Ich bin einfach der Überzeugung, dass die Aktion eine runde Sache war und verstehe den Aufstand einzelner hier nicht. Ich kann verstehen, wenn´s hier Leute gibt, die mir innerlich den Vogel zeigen, weil ich soviel Kohle dafür ausgegeben habe. Ich kann mich aber nicht errinnern, jemanden vorher fragen zu müssen, was ich mit meinem Geld mache. Und wenn ich trotz des Preises noch zufrieden bin sollten doch alle in der Welt glücklich sein, oder? 
@Chrizzi,
richtig. Ich habe 3 unterschiedliche Ruten fischen dürfen, mit unterschiedlichen Rollen bestückt und spare jetzt die Knete für einen Fehlkauf (davon liegt schon einer bei einem I-Net Händler bestellter zu Hause)
@Pikepauli
zwei Sachen zu Deinen Post´s. 1. wir waren zu fünft: 3 Schüler und JS sowie Jens Köhler als Guids. Damit dürfte sich die Sache des Preises wieder relativieren. 2. Dein Angebot klingt toll. Nur wie soll ich auf die Rasche mal nach Cuxhafen kommen? Außerdem möchte ich später weiter im Rhein fischen, wo wir auch trainiert haben. Gilt Deine Fanggarantie auch dafür? Dann bin ich dabei. 
@Wabbelfisch
Deinem Beitrag gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Also noch mal Leute: Haltet mich für blöd oder was ihr wollt, aber mir hat´s was gebracht. Ach ja, für die Leute, die das Angeln ja mit der Muttermilch eingesogen haben: Ich war mal von der Firma aus beim ADAC Fahrsicherheitstraining. Da gab es auch ein paar von denen, die das eigentlich nicht brauchten und für Quatsch hielten. Beim ersten Wasserhindernis gingen die, wie alle anderen auch, ab wie Schmitt´s Katze. Also laßt mal Guiding Guiding sein, gerade für Anfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger wie mich. 

Gruß dragansche


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also,wer würde ablehnen,160€ von Kursteilnehmern zu nehmen,wenn es denn gezahlt
> wird? PikePauly jedenfalls nicht und ich auch nicht!
> 
> Taxidermist


 

Ich jedenfalls wohl !
Ich bin von meinen Eltern so erzogen worden, andere Leute nicht abzuzocken.....mal schauen wie es sich mit dieser Einstellung leben lässt, von der finanziellen Seite her sicher schlechter, aber von der moralischen her deutlich besser.
Das Fischen über die Rolle hat sicher niemand erfunden, allenfalls verfeinert. Diese Methode ist eben so entstanden, und wie ich bereits sagte gab Strehlow dem Kind einen Namen. Clever ! :g

@ Pikepauly
Passt doch ! Du kriegst die Kursteilnehmer, die jiggen wollen, und ich die welche Lust aufs F.....enzen haben.....
Mach mal online die Seite, ich les später Korrektur....


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Dragansche
Für einen Wiedereinsteiger macht das auch schon eher Sinn.
Allein schon dadurch, daß man vermeiden kann das der Anfänger/Wiederinsteiger sich falsches Gerät zusammenkauft.

Und klar würde ich auch die 160 Euro nehmen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen,das sich dieser Herr Strehlow seinen Namen erarbeitet
hat,auch wenn hier so manche daran Zweifel haben,dass er berechtigter Weise diese
Preise nimmt.
Mir würde demzufolge niemand diese Preise zahlen.Ich hab auch nie verstanden,warum
ich für eine Fettecke keine 300000DM bekomme,ein gewisser Herr Josef Beus aber sehr
wohl!

Taxidermist


----------



## BxTZE (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@ Holger

Sich mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken...wie oben erwähnt eine Sache...

Eine Dienstleistung anbieten und dafür den Preis zu verlangen den ich will eine andere...

Solange es niemanden gibt der es billiger und besser anbietet, wird er auch den Preis verlangen können,also Jungens ran ans werk...


----------



## Werner G (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Unverständnis (meinerseits und bei anderen) an dem Preis /Inhalt sind eine Sache.

Harte Ausdrücke und herabwürdigende Formulierungen haben ihre Ursache wohl eher in Neid.
Und den muss man sich bekanntlich erst mal erarbeiten ;-)


----------



## Spaceguppy (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Hallo,
mal ein bisschen Ergänzung zu den Kurspreisen und dem Guiding insgesamt:
Von einem Freund was gezeigt bekommen, das klappt (oder umgekehrt) ist für mich mit das beste beim Fischen. 

Schlächtern zeige ich NIX - weder für Geld noch gute Worte.

Als Anbieter von Guidings, Catch & Eat etc. ermöglicht man prinzipiell jedem, der nur die Stundengebühr zahlt, effektiv dem Bestand zu Leibe zu rücken. So gesehen finde ich "Selektion" über den hohen Preis gut... (wenn nicht, wie in der BRD gelegentlich zu hören, das Guiding über Zanderfilet auszugleichen versucht wird...:v).


Wenn man aber laut Wabbelfisch das Angeln nur genießt, wenn man zu wissen glaubt, dass man "richtig" fischt, läuft ohnehin etwas falsch!

Leben und leben lassen
Christian


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Spaceguppy
Das ist wirklich toll, ein Angelkumpel der was drauf hat und einem gerne was zeigt.
Davon hab ich sogar 2, was mich wirklich sehr freut.
Dann habe ich noch einen professionellen Guide, der mittlerweile mein Freund ist, daß ist natürlich das Allerbeste.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nicht vergessen,das sich dieser Herr Strehlow seinen Namen erarbeitet
> hat,auch wenn hier so manche daran Zweifel haben,dass er berechtigter Weise diese
> Preise nimmt.
> Mir würde demzufolge niemand diese Preise zahlen.Ich hab auch nie verstanden,warum
> ...


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen



> _@ Holger_
> _Sich mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken...wie oben erwähnt eine Sache..._
> _Eine Dienstleistung anbieten und dafür den Preis zu verlangen den ich will eine andere..._
> _Solange es niemanden gibt der es billiger und besser anbietet, wird er auch den Preis verlangen können,also Jungens ran ans werk..._


Stimmt. Keiner der erbosten Ehrenretter des deutschen Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses hat bisher ein günstigeres Angebot aufzeigen können.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Doch!
Im betriebswirtschaftlichen Sinne habe ich ein besseres Angebot. Fanggarantie und beseres Tackle fürs gleiche Geld. Und Uli B. hat ein wirklich günstiges Angebot, wurde auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Hallo,


ich wollte keinesfalls arrogant und überheblich hier rüberkommen. Tut mir leid, daß es so aufgenommen wurde.

Auch habe ich die Angelweisheit bestimmt nicht mit Löffeln gefressen #d.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, daß diese ganze Faulenzerei und die dazu angebotenen Guidings bestimmt NICHT ihr Geld wert sind. Zum einen weil eine einzige Methode allein noch lange keinen guten Zanderangler ausmacht, zum anderen weil sie so dermaßen einfach ist, daß man das Faulenzen nach 5 Minuten probieren am Wasser auch von ganz allein hinbekommt, wenn man vorher irgendwo gelesen hat, wie es geht. Ich weiß nicht, was die den Rest der Zeit anstellen, die das Guiding dauert.  

Also _meiner ganz bescheidenen Meinung nach _ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Wabbelfisch (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@spaceguppy

schön dass du noch nie frustriert beim angeln geworden bist - sehr beneidenswert.

Ich für meinen Teil angel nicht nur um in der Natur zu sein, sondern "auch" der Sache wegen.

Und Fehler beim Angeln auszuschließen ist der erste Weg Angelfrust zu vermeiden, denn dann kann man sich als Fehlerquelle ja ausschließen.

Natürlich hocke ich nicht da und grübel ständig über richtig und falsch nach - klar. dann wäre wirklich was falschgelaufen...|bigeyes, dann hätte ich ja gar keinen Spaß beim angeln...


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Wicked Walley
Mal wieder typisch für Dich!
In kurzen, prägnanten Sätzen die Sache auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Ich habe diesen Kurs auch mal besucht, 2 Tage in HH für 160€, wir waren 6 Leute und 2 Guides.

Hat Spaß gemacht, habe gut gefangen und einiges mitgenommen.

Natürlich hätte ich das auch anlesen können, aber es hat Spaß gemacht und war komprimiertes Üben. Muss man nicht machen, aber wer es mag und sich leisten kann und will - warum nicht?

Man braucht auch die Stella usw nicht, abr wer Spaß dran hat... #6

Ich fand Jörg nett, hatten viel Spaß...

CU Stefan


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Jo, geht doch lediglich darum, das Gummi irgendwie über'n Grund hopsen oder, so es der Untergrund zulässt, schleifen zu lassen.

Wer sich nicht an einer "Technik" festbeißt, sondern mal schneller, mal langsamer zupft oder zieht, der kann eigentlich gar nichts verkehrt machen.

Viel schwerer als Zander zu fangen ist, nicht jeden Tach 10 Gummis abzureißen.


----------



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Pikepauly,
o.k., o.k. ich geb´s ja auf. Aber Du hast Dich noch nicht zur Fanggarantie im Rhein geäußert. Wie schaut´s damit aus? 

@WickedWalleye,
es ist das gute Recht eines jeden freien Bürgers, seine Meinung zu haben und diese auch zu äußern. Dabei gibt es aber bestimmte Regeln, an die man sich halten sollte. Ohne Dir auf die Füße treten zu wollen staune ich schon, dass Du Dir eine Meinung über etwas bildest, was Du, sorry, glaube ich nicht einschätzen kannst. Für mich war allein die Verbindung einer geflochtenen mit einer Monofilen Neuland. Das Präparieren des GuFi´s und einiges mehr. Ja, ich bin ahnungsloser Neueinsteiger und habe mit dem Guiding ´ne Menge Zeit gespart, bei anderen Anglern abzukucken, zumal ich nur 2 Karpfenhunter kenne. Was hättest Du denn an meinr Stelle gemacht, wenn Dich der Angelvirus gepackt hat und Du so schnell als möglich ans Wasser willst? Das ich noch ´ne Unmenge lernen muss ist mir auch klar, aber der Anfang ist gemacht. Und eins bekommst Du in einem guten Guiding beigebracht: Du bist nie perfekt! (O-Ton Jörg Strehlow)


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



> Und eins bekommst Du in einem guten Guiding beigebracht: Du bist nie perfekt! (O-Ton Jörg Strehlow)


Falsch ! ...Der Zander is' nie perfekt


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Holger schrieb:


> Leider war ich von Geburt an nicht so privilegiert wie du und konnte es schon vor dem Laufen, sondern musste noch ein bisserl üben, aber nun ja.....
> Welche Methode soll den anspruchsvoller sein ? Das Jiggen "Profiblinker-Like" ?



1. So privilegiert wie ich kommen auch nicht viele auf die Welt, daran mußte ich mich leider auch schon gewöhnen.

2. Also, was das auch immer für eine komische Einstellung zum Angeln ist, den Köder über die Rolle führen nennt man "Faulenzen", Jiggen ist jetzt die "Profiblinker-Methode"? Ich weiß nichtmal was das genau sein soll.
Wobbler nimmt man auch nicht mehr, sondern Twitchbaits, die man an der Split-Handle-Baitcaster-Rute mit  gekonnten Jerks  durch das Wasser squirrelt  ... #d 
Ich probiere zwar gerne vermeintlich neue Methoden (das Dropshotten kann auch nicht wirklich neu sein), aber diese Methoden und deren modische Namen dann irgendwelchen Leuten zuzuschreiben, die sie angebl. erfunden haben wollen geht mir total ab.


----------



## Freelander (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Warum eigentlich nicht?
Ich will mir auch bald nen neuen Mercedes zulegen.
Ich würde auch Guidings anbieten für mal schauen|kopfkrat, so vielleicht |kopfkrat....

Aber mal im Ernst,man kann auch so einen tollen Angeltag mit ein paar Jungs hier aus dem AB verbringen was nicht ganz so teuer ist.
Wers aber braucht  und meint er kann danach besser den Fisch seiner Träume fangen, soll doch sein Geld zu anderen Anglern bringen:q.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Immer noch:
Jeder wie er will
Gut, dass es für (fast) alles Angebote gibt.....


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Wirklich sinnvoll ist ein Guiding, wenn's drum geht, ein unbekanntes Gewässer schneller kennenzulernen.

Was nützt mir das Erlernen einer "Technik", wenn ich die nur 10m weiter stromab/-auf schon nicht mehr gebrauchen kann ?
Im Baggersee....ok, aber hier vor Ort wäre ich mit nur einer "Technik" total aufgeschmissen.

Von daher finde ich es ungünstig, eine bestimmte Methode als das Maß der Dinge anzupreisen.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wirklich sinnvoll ist ein Guiding, wenn's drum geht, ein unbekanntes Gewässer schneller kennenzulernen.
> 
> Was nützt mir das Erlernen einer "Technik", wenn ich die nur 10m weiter stromab/-auf schon nicht mehr gebrauchen kann ?
> Im Baggersee....ok, aber hier vor Ort wäre ich mit nur einer "Technik" total aufgeschmissen.
> ...



Hi Gummischuh,

wer hat denn wann welche Methode als Maß der Dinge bezeichnet? Natürlich hast du Recht, wenn du sagst, eine Methode alleine hilft nicht weit. Aber man braucht grade als Neueinsteiger eine "Grundlage". Schätze, die wird dort vermittelt. Der Preis dafür scheint mir auch zu hoch, aber es soll auch Leute geben, die für 2 Tonnen motorisiertes Blech 100 000 Euronen ausgeben, was ich auch nicht verstehen kann.
Wie subjektiv die Einschätzungen sein können, zeigt, dass ich auch das Guiden an einem unbekannten Gewässer ablehne. Aus einem ganz einfachen und höchst egoistischen Motiv:
*Ich* will herausfinden, wo die Fische zu finden sind. Nimmt man mir diesen Teil des Angelns weg, hab ich weniger Spaß.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Pauly... ich mach da mit  Werde den GuFi nur an der Oberfläche führen und nichts fangen. So kann ich wenigstens mal ne VHF und VT Probefischen.


----------



## henrik (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

alles ganz interessant.... in hamburg wird ja sehr, sehr viel gefaulenzt (nicht nur wie ich heute im büro....)ich hatte mal nen angeltag da stand ich mit bestimmt 5 kollegen an einer stelle und der zander war da ... aber er stand nicht am grund, sondern im mittelwasser... die methode hat sich so stark durchgesetzt, dass alle faulenzer nah am grund echt am zander vorbeigefischt haben ... im mittelwasser mit viel mehr kurbelumdrehungen hab ich aber gefangen.... was die anderen aber nicht davon abgehalten zu faulenzen.... probieren geht über studieren. da bin ich manchmal ganz dankbar, dass faulenzen so stark verbreitet ist....


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Moin Mühlkoppe


> wer hat denn wann welche Methode als Maß der Dinge bezeichnet?


Ich zitiere mal etwas von der Strehlow-Seite

*Während beider Veranstaltungen lehren wir die richtungweisende Faulenzertechnik als unbestritten erfolgreichste Form des Angelns mit Gummiködern.

*


> *Ich* will herausfinden, wo die Fische zu finden sind. Nimmt man mir diesen Teil des Angelns weg, hab ich weniger Spaß.


Is' nix gegen zu sagen. Kein Thema, wenn man Zeit hat.
Ich weiß nur, dass mein Kumpel und Anhang rund 2 Wochen in Kanada herumgeirrt sind, und dabei fast nüscht gefangen haben, was für'n Angelurlaub ja eher ungünstig ist

Als Gummifische neu auf den Markt kamen, da ham wir die Dinger einfach ins Wasser gefeuert, sachte durchgeleiert und trotzdem gefangen.
Man muss nicht aus jedem Scheiß 'ne Wissenschaft machen und damit die Angler verunsichern.

Würde ich guiden, dann würde ich den Leuten erstmal nach dem Motto "der Angler fängt und nicht das Gerät" den ganzen Köder- und Gerätewahnsinn ausreden. Würde sie zu Anglern erziehen, und nicht zu Premiumkonsumenten, die vor lauter Kaufrausch nichmehr ans Wasser kommen:q.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



henrik schrieb:


> die methode hat sich so stark durchgesetzt, dass alle faulenzer nah am grund echt am zander vorbeigefischt haben ... im mittelwasser mit viel mehr kurbelumdrehungen hab ich aber gefangen.... was die anderen aber nicht davon abgehalten zu faulenzen.... probieren geht über studieren. da bin ich manchmal ganz dankbar, dass faulenzen so stark verbreitet ist....



:m#6 Jau, ging mir ähnlich mit zwei Jungs, die mal an meinem Angelplatz vorbeikamen. Die wollten mir nicht glauben, daß ich gerade mit 10gr fische. Sie haben 30 genommen und meinten die ganze Zeit "Ich spür den Grund nicht!" Und die Zander standen alle im Freiwasser :q



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Würde ich guiden, dann würde ich den Leuten erstmal nach dem Motto "der Angler fängt und nicht das Gerät" den ganzen Köder- und Gerätewahnsinn ausreden. Würde sie zu Anglern erziehen, und nicht zu Premiumkonsumenten, die vor lauter Kaufrausch nichmehr ans Wasser kommen:q.



Schlimmer noch: sie drücken den nichtsahnenden Teilnehmern womöglich noch irgendwelche knüppelharten Crypton Zander-Dingens Stöcke in die Hand, ein paar Gummifische (mit denen ich noch nie etwas gefangen habe) aus eigener Produktion und das ist dann das optimale Gerät für die *"richtungweisende Faulenzertechnik als unbestritten erfolgreichste Form des Angelns mit Gummiködern" *,mit der man an jedem Gewässer Erfolg hat.

#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Pauly... ich mach da mit  Werde den GuFi nur an der Oberfläche führen und nichts fangen. So kann ich wenigstens mal ne VHF und VT Probefischen.


 
Chrizzi, da gehst du ein hohes Risiko ein. Wenn Pauly und ich das gleiche Gewässer meinen und da bin ich mir sicher, dann zahlst du.

Zu der Methode kann man sagen was man will, auf jeden Fall fängt sie am Rhein und Elbe Fische. Wenn man sich Strehlows Mefo-Guidings anguckt wird es noch viel alberner, weil er selbst anders fischt als er guidet.

Wer den Kurs macht, der will nix anderes als wissen wie man Fische fängt. Jemanden bei einem solchen Kurs mit mehreren Methoden zu traktieren ist totaler Mist, das bringt den meisten Leuten garnix.

Achja, wer mal ein kostengünsigeres Mefoguiding als bei Strehlow haben möchte mit 60%er Fanggarantie der kann sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. Köder und Gerät werden gestellt.

Uli


----------



## Mühlkoppe (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Man muss nicht aus jedem Scheiß 'ne Wissenschaft machen und damit die Angler verunsichern.
> 
> Würde ich guiden, dann würde ich den Leuten erstmal nach dem Motto "der Angler fängt und nicht das Gerät" den ganzen Köder- und Gerätewahnsinn ausreden. Würde sie zu Anglern erziehen, und nicht zu Premiumkonsumenten, die vor lauter Kaufrausch nichmehr ans Wasser kommen:q.



Hi Gummischuh,

so sehe ich das auch!|good:

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Uli wenn Du die MP 1 stellst, buch ich bei Dir.

@Chrizzi
Du zahlst!!!


----------



## TheFischer (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

also erlich gesagt hätte ich mir für 160€ eine schöne rolle oder rute gekauft. oder 20€drauf gelegt und mir die twin power gekauft


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli wenn Du die MP 1 stellst, buch ich bei Dir.


 
Jau kein Thema. Du mußt aber überall dahin waten, wo ich hin wate.

Kannst ja dann den Griff als Watstock nutzen und ich leih dir vorsichtshalber eine Rettungsweste.:q

Uli


----------



## Blink* (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



dragansche schrieb:


> @Pikepauli
> .... Dein Angebot klingt toll. Nur wie soll ich auf die Rasche mal nach *Cuxhafen *kommen?
> ....



Cuxhaven *räusper* |rolleyes

soviel Zeit muss sein :m


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Cuxhaven hat einen sehr schönen Bahnhof.


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Als Gummifische neu auf den Markt kamen, da ham wir die Dinger einfach ins Wasser gefeuert, sachte durchgeleiert und trotzdem gefangen.
> .


 

mal bodennah, mal den Boden durchgepflügt, auch im Mittelwasser und an der Oberfläche, solange bis man wusste wo sich der Fisch (Wasserschicht meine ich) aufhält
und man soll es kaum glauben...das funzt auch heute noch:q
will sagen...
faulenzer, PB, durchkurbeln, alles hat seine Berechtigung und jede "Methode" fängt zu ner gewissen Zeit, die beste Methode ist jedoch die eigene
eins ist aber auch klar um das Gefühl für den Köder der auf den Boden "tockt" zu bekommen ist die Faulenzer eine der besseren Methode, gerade weil sie so einfach ist, wenn ich dies dann beherrsche und nur noch faulenze dann habe ich allerdings nen Fehler gemacht, das sieht man ja an den Fangergebnissen der Schule bei uns am Rhein, wenn ich die mit den Ergebnissen der "Hobbyjigger/faulenzer) vergleiche

Ich selbst mag solche Guidings nicht wirklich....
denn man hat über Jahre die Plätze gesucht und hoffentlich auch gefunden dann kommt irgendjemand mit 5-10Leuten her, zeigt denen die Plätze, der ein oder andre fängt auch noch was, eine Woche später stehen 50% der Leute mit ihren Kumpels wieder da usw. usw. und nix ist mit C&R sodern 99% machen C&E, auf meiner Hausstrecke, seh ich immer öfter Faulenzer rumstehen, die nicht ortsansässig sind, das kotzt mich schon an...
Ein Guiding im Urlaub wo C&R betrieben und das sich ja Zeitlich und Personenmäsig in Grenzen hält mags wieder was andres sein....


----------



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Blink* schrieb:


> Cuxhaven *räusper* |rolleyes
> 
> soviel Zeit muss sein :m


Tschuldigung. Meine Verneigung an *Cuxhaven*. Wollte nicht unhöflich sein.

@Pikepauly
Schöner Bhf hin, schöner Bhf her: 9h mit der DB sind nicht lustig, vor allem nicht als Tagestour. Für den Sommer mal ein WE geht sicher, dann komme ich auf Dein Angebot mit der Fanggarantie zurück. 

Gruß dragansche


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Dragansche
Bin Dir noch eine Antwort schuldig.
Am Rhein würde ich Dir keine Fanggarantie geben. 
Da habe ich nämlich noch nie geangelt.
Wenn Du wirklich mal hier angeln möchtest gerne.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich immer öfter Faulenzer rumstehen, die nicht ortsansässig sind, das kotzt mich schon an...


Ich hab nix gegen Faulenzer. Im Gegenteil.
Eben weil sie meist auf nur die eine Methode fixiert sind (und man mit dem Gerät eh nicht viel anderes machen kann) fangen sie auf längere Sicht meist nicht so gut. Wenn man stundenlang faulenzt, kriegt man natürlich irgendwann Kontakt. Meine Behauptung: Der Fisch hätte auch auf (fast) jeden anderen Köder gebissen. 
Vorteil für Anfänger beim faulenzen ist Bisserkennung und Angstdrilling: 
Da bleibt dann auch mal einer hängen...

Zudem meiden sie mit der Zeit hängerträchtige Stellen, an denen man mit andern Führungsstilen gerade noch klar kommt, mit faulenzen den Gufi aber fast sicher verliert. Sind meist nicht die schlechtesten Stellen, solche 

c+c/c+r wie von Dir angesprochen, hängt aber dabei mit Sicherheit nicht von der Angelmethode ab..


----------



## dragansche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Dragansche
> Bin Dir noch eine Antwort schuldig.
> Am Rhein würde ich Dir keine Fanggarantie geben.
> Da habe ich nämlich noch nie geangelt.
> ...


@Pikepauly,
na das is ja mal ´ne Antwort!!! Verlass Dich drauf, ich komm sicher wenn´s wärmer wird auf Dein Angebot zurück. Hab schnell mal geschäftlich da oben zu tun. Danke im Voraus. 

Gruß dragansche


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Rainer


> die beste Methode ist jedoch die eigene


Jo, wobei, ...auf'n "Tock" hatte ich mich ursprünglich nie konzentriert, sondern auf'n Biss 
Hatte damals gleich beim zweiten Wurf mit 'nem Gummifisch einen bekommen. Das hat mich natürlich sofort von diesen komischen Dingern überzeugt.
Die waren (zumindest die, die ich als erstes in Händen hielt) mit 'nem Zwilling an einem Stück Fibresteel montiert, hatten 'ne Bleiolive im Kopp stecken und sind, auf der Seite liegend, mehr oder weniger plan- und tocklos umhergetrudelt. ...Eigentlich hat man die schon gefaulenzt.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man aus jeder Bewegung gleich 'ne Methode machen muss.
Es geht darum, ein Fischlein nachzuahmen, was frisst, flieht oder grad den Löffel abgibt, und nicht darum, eine bestimmte Abfolge von Bewegungen immer wieder zu wiederholen.

Fantasie statt Monotonie


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Faulenzer. Im Gegenteil.


 
es geht da eher um die Belagerung der Plätze von "Gastanglern" als um die methode ansich, diese Belagerung wird aber aufgrund der Schulen gefördert, da die mit ihren Schülern die Plätze aufsuchen und kurioserweise etliche KM in Kauf nehmen ohne sich um ihr Gewässer vor Ort zu kümmern, haute morgen um 6 Uhr wieder erlebt, ich komme an einen von mir regelmässig besuchten Platz, ein kennzeichen mit KA (50km entfernung zw. KA und dem Platz) meine Frage...
Wie kommt ihr denn gerade drauf hier zu fischen (muss sagen KA hat selbst genügend gute Plätze und die zanderschule ist ja dort ansässig) naja wir waren mal mit dem Guide hier......
bin dann halt an einen andren gegangen, gefuchst hats mich aber schon, weil die genügend gute Stellen haben dort.




> Wenn man stundenlang faulenzt, kriegt man natürlich irgendwann Kontakt. Meine Behauptung: Der Fisch hätte auch auf (fast) jeden anderen Köder gebissen.


 
ich sage es mal ein bisserl anders, übers Jahr hält es sich bei uns die Waage, was die Zander betrifft, bei hecht, barsch und Waller schauts dann schon wieder anders aus da sind faulenzer im Hintertreffen....


> Vorteil für Anfänger beim faulenzen ist Bisserkennung und Angstdrilling:
> Da bleibt dann auch mal einer hängen...


jep er bekommt erstmal das Gespür für das was da überhaupt stattfindet


> Zudem meiden sie mit der Zeit hängerträchtige Stellen, an denen man mit andern Führungsstilen gerade noch klar kommt, mit faulenzen den Gufi aber fast sicher verliert. Sind meist nicht die schlechtesten Stellen, solche


schon die sind ja aber auch net blöde und stellen dann durchaus auf nen andren Stil um, die Grundkenntnisse und das grundgefühl für die Köder haben sie ja und das passende gerät (da wiederspreche ich Dir) für andre Gufitechniken auch, selbst mit den gufiruten kann man auch Wobbler, Spinner, und Blinker fischen (wenn auch etwas Gefühl dabei verlorengeht) 





> c+c/c+r wie von Dir angesprochen, hängt aber dabei mit Sicherheit nicht von der Angelmethode ab..


 
auch richtig, habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt--
wenn an solchen Plätzen aber die besucherzahl rapide steigt wird auch ganz klar mehr entnommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



> wenn an solchen Plätzen aber die besucherzahl rapide steigt wird auch ganz klar mehr entnommen


Dafür an anderen logischerweise weniger, das sind dann meine ;-)))



> schon die sind ja aber auch net blöde und stellen dann durchaus auf nen andren Stil um, die Grundkenntnisse und das grundgefühl für die Köder haben sie ja und


Dürften die wenigsten sein, weil sie ja gerade erst gelernt haben, dass faulenzen die Bringermethode überhaupt ist;-))



> das passende gerät (da wiederspreche ich Dir) für andre Gufitechniken auch, selbst mit den gufiruten kann man auch Wobbler, Spinner, und Blinker fischen (wenn auch etwas Gefühl dabei verlorengeht)


Da ist was dran. Aber siehe oben: Die dürften eher eingeschossen sein auf die "neue" Bringermethode nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen...


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

gebe dir recht, der allheilbringer faulenzen wird natürlich erstmal bevorzugt, aber nach ner gewissen zeit siehts anders aus ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

dann gehen sie aber auch wieder an ihre stammgewässer, wenn sies mal geblickt haben ;-))


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür an anderen logischerweise weniger, das sind dann meine ;-)))


wenn das nur so stimmen würde...
ich habe aber nicht wirklich Bock zu den Plätzen hinzufahren, wäre doch schwachsinn, ich 50km gen Norden die dortigen 50 gegen Süden (also Tausch der Plätze oder wie???)
vielmehr ists so dass durch solche Schulen die Stellen vor Ort abgegrast sind, die Fische unter enormen Angeldruck stehen demzufolge wird auf das nächste Revier ausgewichen....deshalb bin ich gegen solche Schulen, wofür gibts Vereine Jugendarbeit und der nette Kollege mit dem man am Wasser steht??? Last but not least Plattformen wie zeitschriften und das Ab|supergri


Thomas lass mich doch erst auschreiben:m


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann gehen sie aber auch wieder an ihre stammgewässer, wenn sies mal geblickt haben ;-))


 

ja dann sind dort wieder die Plätze belegt und ich kann dann dort auch net mehr hin, also wieder an meine Hausstrecke und .....du Schreck.... wieder 10 neue von der Schule#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Wenn man sone "Schule" quasi vor der Haustüre hat, kann das natürlich hart sein;-))

Davon sind wir glücklicherweise verschont..



> ich habe aber nicht wirklich Bock zu den Plätzen hinzufahren


Ich meinte auch einfach andere Plätze auf der gleichen Strecke. Sehe ich bei uns am Neckar (weiss natürlich nicht  wies bei Euch ist). 
Gibts viele bekannte und entsprechend stark befischte Stellen. Da reichen aber oft 100 oder 200 Meter durch die Büsche, und schon hast Du einen kaum beangelten Toppplatz..


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Das ist nicht ganz so. Wenn man manchmal Leute im Hafen von HH trifft, wundert man sich schon, wie weit die Leute fahren um Zander zu angeln. Die Guidingspots sind völlig verbrannt.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Wie heissts so schön? Wo man die meisten Schafe sieht, STAND mal das fetteste Gras..

Denke aber auch dass HH da ein "Sonderfall sein könnte (kanns aber mangels eigener Kenntnisse natürlich nur vermuten).

Sind halt letztlich doch sehr viele Leute auf begrenztem Raum in soner Großstadt..


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man sone "Schule" quasi vor der Haustüre hat, kann das natürlich hart sein;-))
> 
> Davon sind wir glücklicherweise verschont..
> 
> ...


 
wenns denn blos 200m wären, bin mittlerweile soweit dass ich mich bis zu 5km durch die Büsche schlagen muss, was insbesondre nachts net angenehm ist, dafür werde ich aber wiederum durch regelmässige schöne Fänge belohnt, solche Touren gehen halt nur wirklich wenn man dementsprechend Zeit hat, da ich aber sher sehr nahe am Wasser wohne bin ich es auch gewohnt mal eben für ne halbe stunde oder stunde die Kunstpeitsche zu schwingen, da wiederum haben sich die erfolgsaussichten doch stark minimiert, ähnlich wie Dein Gras:r
vielleicht sollte ich aber mal mein revier in den Neckar ausdehnen und den wiedrum in Heilbronn und Umgebeung erforschen


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz so. Wenn man manchmal Leute im Hafen von HH trifft, wundert man sich schon, wie weit die Leute fahren um Zander zu angeln. Die Guidingspots sind völlig verbrannt.
> 
> Uli


 
meine Rede Uli....


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

p.s. Thomas...
warts mal ab, bei euch wird es auch bald soweit sein, speziell was Waller und vielleicht auch Zander betrifft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



> warts mal ab, bei euch wird es auch bald soweit sein, speziell was Waller und vielleicht auch Zander betrifft...


Glaub ich weniger, weil der Neckar absolut nicht einfach ist. Beständige Erfolge gehen da nur über Zeit.

Ständige Wasserstandsänderungen durch Schleusen/Altarme für die Schifffahrt lassen die Fische da empfindlich reagieren auf jede Änderung. Dazu viel Nahrung (Fluss ist im Schnitt um 3 Meter tief, viele Kraftwerke, viel Weinbau/Landwirtschaft mit Düngereintrag), so dass die Fische zwar super wachsen, aber auch nicht viel tun müssen um satt zu sein.

Gerade Zander kriegt man auch deswegen bei uns oft eher mit "aggressiveren" Führungsstilen besser als mit faulenzen.

Waller gibts eher zu viele als zu wenig. Da ist das Problem weniger einen zu fangen (u 1 m), sondern einen vernünftigen zu kriegen...

Da mach ich mir bis jetzt also noch keine Sorgen und freu mich drüber, dass die Schulen bei uns nicht sind ;-)))))


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Der HH-Hafen ist eigentlich groß genug. Natürlich sammeln sich die Leute da, wo man gut parken kann und gleichzeitig Fänge möglich sind. Die Plätze die von der Rapsbande beschrieben sind, die sind total überlaufen.

Es kann einem passiern, dass man an einer eigentlich unzugänglichen Spundwand fischt, um plötzlich von links oder rechts überworfen zu werden. Dreht man sich dann um, dann stehen da drei Typen bei denen man keine erfolgreiche Diskussion übers Benehmen am Fischwasser erwartet.

Also was macht man? Ab ins Auto und zur nächsten Stelle. Das kann aber auch ein Vorteil sein, da man dadurch doch einige interessante Plätze finden kann.

Macht halt mühe....

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



> Macht halt mühe....


Falsche Einstellung:
Genau das macht Spass!


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Gott sei dank ist das Stück Elbe das ich befische von nem Fischer gepachtet, der seine Strecke nicht für Guidings frei gibt.


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ähnlich wie Dein Gras:r



Will auch haben|supergri


----------



## Hefti (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Moinsen
160€ für das Guiding bezahlt?|muahah:
Vor ein paar Jahren hat mein Tackledealer 2ter Wahl den Strehlow zum Angeln am DEK eingeladen. Natürlich wollte der Hamburger Jung dafür Kohle sehen, was mein Gerätehändler 2ter Wahl immer wieder betonte. 
Aber da die Teilnahme für uns nur 5€ gekostet hat, muss ich doch sagen, dass es ein echtes Schnäppchen war.
War zwar nicht Strehlows Hausgewässer, aber er hat uns trotzdem gute Tips gegeben. Dafür haben wir ihn dann ein bißchen geguidet. Mein Gerätehändler 2ter Wahl hatte nämlich nicht gerade die große Ahnung von dem Gewässer.
Naja, im großen und ganzen war es ein sehr geiler Tag.

Ach ja, Grillwürstchen und Getränke waren im Preis mit inbegriffen.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Achmin (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Bassking
Was ist lernen?

In erster Linie kopieren, und ... wiederholen.

Gruß, Armin


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Dragansche

Um das noch mal klarzustellen.
Ich würde Dir natürlich kein Geld abknöpfen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## dragansche (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Pauly, 
Angebot angenommen. Lass mal ein bischen warm werden. Dann überrede ich meine bessere Hälft zu ´nem schönen Trip an die See, bei dem sie die ganze Zeit im Liegestuhl "Faulenzen" darf während wir beide den Fischen an die Schuppen gehen. Bier geht dann auf mich.


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Oh da freue ich mich ja ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.Der gute Jung kommt nämlich am 1.03.2008 an unseren Stausee.Und es wird nur 50€ kosten.


----------



## dragansche (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@Aalbaendiger,
ist doch nicht schlecht. Zu wievielt seit Ihr denn? Ich denke, so 5 bis 8 Leute kann man gut überblicken. Wünsch Dir viel Spaß und ´ne Menge Lernerfolg (Abgucken).

Gruß dragansche


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

Sind zwar zu 12, aber wird ja nicht viel schlimmer sein.

mfG


----------



## dragansche (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Faulenzen" lernen*

@ =[Aalbaendiger]=,
na da wünsch ich Dir mal viel Erfolg. Kuck dem Jung nur mal richtig auf die Finger. Was mich dann noch interessieren würde, wäre Dein Eindruck von JS. Bin mal gespannt. 

Gruß dragansche.


----------

